# Tree Frogs anyone?



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

A couple years ago I had 2 white's tree frogs named Ribbit & Gismo! They were very entertaining and with such personalities too. Ribbit was most aggressive, kind of the dominant one since they were both male. My mom & I would get in the middle of a conversation and all of a sudden they'd start croaking! Lol! They would even do it with music. Also, when feeding them one time Gismo got the last cricket and Ribbit came over and bit him in the butt. Lol, poor Gismo though. I used to take them in the bathroom and play with them (hold them, let them crawl on me, etc) and Ribbit just LOVED to jump on my head! Lol :-D. Anyone else have (or have ever had) tree frogs? (any kind, not necessarily white's)

I couldn't find a picture of Ribbit, but here's one of Gismo


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

I haven't had any froggies but I've always entertained the idea of a White's, Arrow or pair of tomato frogs. They all seem like amazing critters to have.


----------

